# Rain: A Baby Betta Growing Up (Pic Heavy!)



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello everyone! This is a journal I am going to keep that keeps track of my new baby betta's growth & progress. I wanted to record it for my own entertainment, as well as yours. So far, I think Rain is a he. Probably VT, but I'm hoping for anything else. (fingers crossed?) I bought him on 9/24/13. So without further ado, I give you Rain.

*His tank:*









*The day he came home (9/24):*

















*Please excuse the scratches on the tank. *

















*I think this is the cutest picture. Giving his new mom attitude already. Bad boy.*


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*Day 4 (9/28)*

















*Here he is beside his snail friend, Gary.*


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*Day 6 (9/30)*

These pictures are from day 6. I took like a bajillion pics. It was hard to pic my faves, so this post has A LOT of pictures. Sorry.

































*Little flare!
*








*I was using the mirror to try to get him to flare. When I was trying to take this picture, he swam behind the mirror, out of view, but I caught his tail!*


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*1 week! (10/1)*


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

I got a new heater for Rain today. The other one kept the temp at at least 76, but it would fluctuate too much from 76-80. That made me uncomfortable. So, I got a hydor heater. It is not very accurate because I had to turn the dial to 84 to get the temp to 81. Grr. But at least it's keeping at 81. I saw other peoples reviews that said they had to continue to keep turng up the dial to keep the same temp, so I hope that doesn't happen to me. Have you guys ever dealt with a hydor heater or maybe dealt with this issue with another heater?

I'm going to post this in the betta habitat forum too, so maybe I can get some more answers. 

Anyways, does anyone have an opinion on tail type, gender, or color of Rain? Thanks guys. No pics today though.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

He's so cute!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you, PetMania! & thanks for the friend request.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Love his/her coloring!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you! It's fun to watch the subtle changes in them. His baby stripes are starting to fade. I can't wait to know his final color.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's cute! I like his coloring, too.


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I've had the same issues with Hydor heaters, they aren't accurate, but they work well. I have one set at 84 to keep the temp about 80 - and it holds pretty steady, the other one is in a smaller tank and seems to be more accurate, set at 81/82 and sits at 80. I can't wait til he loses his stripes and colors up a bit!


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I just bought that purple monster thing for my tank! :O It's bigger then I thought though haha. Or maybe it just looks huge with the tiny betta...

He's adorable!! ^-^


----------



## MakoBetta10 (Aug 21, 2013)

I think he might be a she! Very pretty female veil tail!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*Day 10 (10/4)*

So, these pictures were taken this past Friday. I think Rain is getting bigger. I also think his tail is getting bigger. He now has 2 rays. Crossing my fingers they branch out some more! Anyways, here's the pictures.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> He's cute! I like his coloring, too.


Thank you! I can't wait to see the end result, but at the same time, I don't want him to grow up! lol. It's bittersweet.



TiffanyP said:


> I've had the same issues with Hydor heaters, they aren't accurate, but they work well. I have one set at 84 to keep the temp about 80 - and it holds pretty steady, the other one is in a smaller tank and seems to be more accurate, set at 81/82 and sits at 80. I can't wait til he loses his stripes and colors up a bit!


Well, I think I figured it out. I got it on 79 & it's staying at 82, so I'm happy enough. & thank you. I can't wait till his stripes go away either.



AnimalLov3 said:


> I just bought that purple monster thing for my tank! :O It's bigger then I thought though haha. Or maybe it just looks huge with the tiny betta...
> 
> He's adorable!! ^-^


Thank you. Yeah, the monster thing is kinda big, but I have it in a 2.5 gallon, so that gives you more of a scale.



MakoBetta10 said:


> I think he might be a she! Very pretty female veil tail!


Yeah. I am hoping for a he, but you can't be 100% sure right now. I just haven't seen ovaries. Plus, he is flaring & makes bubble nests, but we'll see.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Today I went out & bought some things for my ten gallon. But I also got Rain some java moss & a new friend. His old friend, Gary, unfortunately passed away a few days ago. I never had a snail before, so I didn't know better, but I don't think there was enough algae in my tank to feed him, so I think he starved.  (R.I.P. Gary)

Anyways, Rain's new friend, Mr. Storm, is an African dwarf frog. They've been in the tank together for a few hours now. I've been keeping an eye on them, but they seem to be getting along. They are very curious about one another. If anyone has any tips on African dwarf frogs, please feel free to add them here. I will try to add new pictures of the two soon.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

OMG! i want a african dwarf frog sooo bad! please tell me how they do for the next few weeks! I really want one


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks I love all the pictures!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*Week 2! (10/8)*

These pictures were taken this past Tuesday. When I checked on Rain that morning, I noticed a big change in his colors. It's kind of hard to tell in these pictures, but I thought someone must have stole my fish & replaced it with another. I'm not sure why the change is so dramatic all of the sudden. It was literally over night. So, here's the pictures.

















I think he looks like a little shark in this picture.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*Then on day 15 (10/9)...*

...his colors changed even more! It's like they are slowly washing off of him! 

















Do you guys see ovaries?









How about in this one?

















Here is Rain with his new froggy friend, Michigan J. Frog. Michie for short because I think it's a girl frog, so Michie sounds more feminine. 









Do you see ovaries here?









Or here?


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I think I did see some ovaries in the 3rd picture  If you see lilnaugrim on she's like a wizard at knowing these things haha


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*Now today, day 16 (10/10)*

Again, his color is disappearing. I now think Rain is a girl, because now that his/her body is part see-through, I believe I see ovaries. What do you guys think? Also, is s/he turning into a marble betta? I'm just scared that maybe this dramatic color change in such a short period of time could be a sign of stress or sickness. I've added the African dwarf frog this past Sunday and then added some java moss this past Monday. Tuesday is when I noticed the change. Could the frog or the moss be the cause of these changes? Rain and the frog are living peacefully together so far. Rain's behavior has not changed at all. So, is s/he just having a sort of color growth spurt? Okay, now pictures.









































Now, here are some pictures of Michie.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

TiffanyP said:


> I think I did see some ovaries in the 3rd picture  If you see lilnaugrim on she's like a wizard at knowing these things haha


Yeah. I know. I hope she pays a visit to this thread. She originally said Rain was a male, but now I think she should take a look at these new pictures. Thanks for your opinion though.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

OOOOOOO rain looks sooo much bigger! I also love ur little frog. mine always hides in the cave! lol


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Soph7244 said:


> OOOOOOO rain looks sooo much bigger! I also love ur little frog. mine always hides in the cave! lol


Yeah. Rain is big enough now that I can actually see there's a fish in the tank from across the room. 

How's it going with your frog? I originally named mine Mr. Storm, but it didn't fit, so now it's Michie. Have you found a good way to feed your frog yet?


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Not yet. I left some blood worms in his plate last night and turned out all the lights. i read that ADF use there nose to find food so i thought that might be a good idea. I have no idea if he ate them or not but all 3 were gone by the morning. (Mars looked alittle bloated) Im still thinking of ideas now. tell me if you've figured out anything and vice versa


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You can try to feed the frog with larger tweezer's unless he's shy. I'm pretty sure Michie is a boy but I'm definitely no expert at sexing frogs lol. I just remember something about there being pinkish colors under the armpits, like glands or something.

It's difficult to tell because in the last page of pictures it looked like it was just stomach but in these pictures it looks like there is the shape of the ovaries behind the stomach there. Can you get pictures with a light behind the tank and you take a picture from front so basically the light is looking at the camera? You should be able to see sort of through the fish to see if there is any shape of ovaries  Beautiful pictures though! I wish I had gotten as nice of pictures of my little ones as you did of Rain!

And no, she's not sick, that's just marbling ^_^


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you, lilnaugrim! I won't be able to take pictures this weekend. I will try to get pictures of her with the light behind her on Monday, but that will be a challenge to line up the light & the camera with the little stinker. She never stops moving! A photoshop lasts for an hour or more to get those good pictures. There's a million more that aren't good. Lol. 

I think Michie is a girl because the boys have the bumps under their arms, but I really have no clue. I don't see any. Anyways, it's Michie either way. Lol. 

I'm glad I got lucky enough to get a marble. I would never have guessed Rain would turn out to be a marble! How exciting!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't know if you can do it or not, but with that hood I actually just let mind slide in the back so it's between the wall and the tank and that helps me so I don't have to hold the light and try to take a picture. It's also easier than a flashlight since it covers more space. But I can't tell if your tank is against a wall or not lol. You might be able to balance it between a heavy book or two and against the tank if it's not. Otherwise...look for a big flashlight I guess!

And yeah, totally know what you mean. I usually spend near two hours taking pictures of my fish and end up with 200+ photo's generally that I go through and pick out the best which usually ends up being maybe 5-10 photo's if I'm lucky XD


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*3 weeks! (10/15)*

These shots were taken yesterday. At this rate, I feel that Rain is not going to have any color left! I took some pictures with light behind her as best as I could & a few in her water change cup, but I still don't think I got very good shots of possible ovaries. (Of course, if she was a guy, I would be trying to photograph something that's not there. lol. I think she's a girl though.) Oh, & please excuse the poo in some of these pictures. 

Do I have a male or female on my hands? Someone tell me for 100%! It's killing me!!! Why do fish have to be so hard to sex?









































































Peek-a-boo!









Her left eye is dark...

















& her right eye is light! I think that's so cool.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Female! Definitely 100% female! I see ovaries in every picture now lol

I love her marbling! I'm a super huge fan of contrasting things like blue/orange, white/black or at least close to them! She's so adorable!!!!! Great pics btw!

EDIT: Oh and she looks PK, not that it matter's too much in the female world but nice to know anyway ^_^


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Female! Definitely 100% female! I see ovaries in every picture now lol
> 
> I love her marbling! I'm a super huge fan of contrasting things like blue/orange, white/black or at least close to them! She's so adorable!!!!! Great pics btw!
> 
> EDIT: Oh and she looks PK, not that it matter's too much in the female world but nice to know anyway ^_^


OK! Yay! Now I know! Thank you so much, lilnaugrim!!! I thought those were ovaries. For a female, she has really long ventrals. I don't know if you can see them well in any of the pictures. They are completely clear now. 

I'm glad you like her coloring. She sparkles in certain light. I hope she keeps changing. I had a betta a few years ago (before I knew anything specific about bettas) that kept changing color. I thought it was a normal thing for all bettas. Anyways, it was so fun to come home & see what color is was that day!

I thought PKs had to have more than 2 rays? How do you tell the difference between VT & PK females?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah....traditional PK's are 2 rayed and then goes up from there. You can even have an HMPK that only has two ray's because they have more membrane between their ray's than normal Betta's do which means they can stretch out more.

Here's a post about females and their tail types: 
first post: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=269274&page=0#post3061090
Second: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=269274&page=2#post3094969


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*4 Weeks! (10/22)*

So, today marks 1 month of owning Rain (who I now have dubbed Rainie since I know for sure she's a girl). I might be changing her name to Cruella though because she has black lipstick on half of her face & no lipstick on the other side. Then, the side she has lipstick is her white eye side & the side she has no lipstick is her black eye side. So either Cruella or Checkers. lol. 

I also think her ovaries have become much more pronounced. She's growing up to be such a big girl! She was barely a half an inch when I bought her from nose to end of tail, but now she's almost 1 and a half inches! She's tripled in size! 

Also, besides the lipstick, black eye, & some left over black spots on her body (which I think makes her look like she's dirty. Maybe I should name her Cinders or Cinderella!) she is completely naked! In the pictures, you can see some shiny light blue on her fins that show up in the light, but otherwise her fins are completely clear. I hope she changes again & gains some color.

Anyways! On to pictures.

You can see in these pictures her Cruella-ness.
First is her white/light colored eye.









These next four show her Cruella themed lipstick.

































Then this is her black/dark colored eye.









Now, some body shots.

































& thrown in for fun, a very unflattering picture of the silly thing!










Now, on to Michie! I bought some frozen blood worms for her & she LOVES them! I now have no problem feeding her. She has a nice rounded belly now, so I am not worried that she is going hungry. Her & Rainie are getting along fine. They both love to swim around in the java moss I've put in the tank. Michie has started swimming around more in general. I've had her for two weeks now. I even pet her while I'm feeding her. She seems to like it. But I can't read a frog's mind! So, here's some picture of the frog herself.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I still like Raine though, Rain still fits though since it's gender neutral. If you were going to change it, I really like Checker's or Cinder/Cindy best


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

What a cutie! And nice color change! Looks like she is growing well.
My baby boy went through a few dramatic changes. Hoping to see another one. It's such a fun surprise!


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow! that is really amazing how rainie has changed! shes growing into quite a pretty girl! Ill post some pics of Mars so be sure to check it out!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, she's really changed!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

I also just realized my boy has the exact same half "lipstick" that your girl does, that crooked silly frown. For some reason always made me think of the Joker, and I even considered naming him that, but alas he is still nameless haha.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey! I just voted for your pic of rain for the photo contest! She looks really pretty in that pic!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> I still like Raine though, Rain still fits though since it's gender neutral. If you were going to change it, I really like Checker's or Cinder/Cindy best


Yeah. I picked rain because it was gender neutral, but now that I know it's a girl, I like Rainie better. I don't think I'll change her name. Maybe she'll just have nicknames. 



Quinn said:


> What a cutie! And nice color change! Looks like she is growing well.
> My baby boy went through a few dramatic changes. Hoping to see another one. It's such a fun surprise!


It is fun. That's my favorite part about owning bettas, to seem them color up or change colors. Also, watching their fins grow & change. Do you have pics somewhere on here of your boy?



Soph7244 said:


> Wow! that is really amazing how rainie has changed! shes growing into quite a pretty girl! Ill post some pics of Mars so be sure to check it out!


Thanks, Soph. I'm hoping she's not done changing yet. I would love to see more colors on her. But that's alright if she doesn't. I'll still love her. I like the blue sheen she has in the light. & I will be sure to check out any photos of Mars you post. It's so fun to watch them change, even other people's bettas.



Chachi said:


> Wow, she's really changed!


I know! I hope she's not done!



Quinn said:


> I also just realized my boy has the exact same half "lipstick" that your girl does, that crooked silly frown. For some reason always made me think of the Joker, and I even considered naming him that, but alas he is still nameless haha.


Well, if you do have pictures up, maybe people can help you with names. Though, I do like joker. It is quite a silly look when they have one side of lipstick. I think Rainie was a little girl who got into makeup & didn't know what to do! Lol. I think up too many stories for betta fish.



Soph7244 said:


> Hey! I just voted for your pic of rain for the photo contest! She looks really pretty in that pic!


Awww! Thank you! That's my favorite picture of her. I'm glad I got it when I did or I would never be able to remember what she looked like when I first got her. Comparing her now to that picture is unbelievable! I can't believe it's the same fish. & it happened over night!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah....traditional PK's are 2 rayed and then goes up from there. You can even have an HMPK that only has two ray's because they have more membrane between their ray's than normal Betta's do which means they can stretch out more.
> 
> Here's a post about females and their tail types:
> first post: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=269274&page=0#post3061090
> Second: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=269274&page=2#post3094969



& thanks for the info, lilnaugrim! Now I think I can tell the two tail types apart. Wow, there was a lot of T's in that sentence. Anyways, you're very helpful when it comes to betta knowledge. I'm glad I've run into you on this forum.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

I know I'm always giving them thoughts and character in my head.
I have a journal too, here. And I posted a couple threads in the picture section. No name has stuck yet, not sure why he's so tricky!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad to help! :-D


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*Some other fishies!*

Hello everyone! I haven't updated in a while. School has been crazy & then I was in the hospital for two weeks! Well, one week, went back to my dorm, feed the fishies, then went home to recover for another week. I'm so happy my fish survived the whole ordeal. I think two of my fish have fin rot though. Actually, I'm gonna be posting pictures of all my fish on here today, because I have questions about each of them that I'm hoping some of you can answer. If not, I'll post in the disease forum. Ok, so here we go. (I will also update on Rainee (I've chosen the spelling finally) She's gotten so big!)

This first set of pictures are of Indigo. He's a VT. I've had him for a couple months now. I have *4* questions about him.

*1) Does he have fin rot?
2) Is he overweight?
3) What is going on with the area where his his left (our right) pectoral fin comes out of? It's way bigger than the one on the other side.
4) What color/pattern would he be consider?*


































Next up is Wisp. He is also a VT. I've had him a little long than I have had Indigo. He is my first serious betta. I've had bettas before, but I wasn't a very good owner. I know more now. ANYWAYS, I have *2* questions about him.

*1) Does he have fin rot?
2) Do you think he looks too skinny?*

































He's always so grumpy!










Third is Queenie. She's a CT. I've had her less than Wisp, but more than Indigo. She's REALLY hard to take pictures of. Like seriously. So sorry about the picture quality. I have only *1* question about her.

*1) Does she seem overweight?*










































Last for questions/concerns is my new PK boy! His name is Spyro. (After the video game character). He is the most beautiful fish I've ever seen in my entire life of living! lol. Seriously though, I can't believe I found him at Petsmart. I have *3* questions about him.

1) Is he a spade tail?
2) Is he considered to have a butterfly pattern?
3) Are the missing/discolored scales on his side something I need to worry about?


















































































Ok. Now that I got all that out of the way, I will now work on uploading some pics of Rainee. This is a journal about her after all. :-D


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*Day 51! (11/14)*

Okay. Now, here's Rainee. She hasn't changed very much since the last update. Both of her eyes are dark now though. I did notice something weird. The day I came to my dorm after I got out of the hospital, she was very marbled, with black drizzled all over her. Then, when I got back from recovering at home for a week, she was back to the way she was before I went to the hospital, which is basically the way she looks in these pictures. Huh. I don't know what's up with that. Anyways! PICTURES!

Squee!
















I think her spread is pretty awesome, even though she's not a delta or half moon. Not bad for a Petco baby.
























Here she is being all big & bad in front of Spyro.
















Size comparison!
































It looks like someone tried to draw a mustache on her in this picture. Heehee.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Whew! Lots of things! I'm glad that you're out of the hospital and hopefully feeling better now!!

1) No, but he is tail biting and looks like there's a bit of irritation on his tail where he did. You can see a bit where it's reddish in color. Keep the water very clean with a few partial water changes during the week and he should be good unless he decides to bite more.
2) Nope, he looks pretty darn healthy to me! You might want to lay off a few pellets so he's not too bloated or anything but it's nothing to seriously worry about.
3) Looks like a bacterial infection or some sort of swelling. You can treat him with Epsom Salt, start at 1 tsp/gal and then over the next day bump up to 2 tsp/gal and see if that helps. Treat him in his own tank with every other day full water changes if it's smaller than 2 gallons.
4) I would call him Opaque, he's not cellophane like Rainee is although she's a Cellophane marble at the moment that could change though. He's not Pastel either, he would need much more iridescence on him. Because of his black splotches he's techncially just a Multi-Color since he doesn't fit into just one category though 

5) This one also looks like biting but it's too smooth really to be biting. Again, just keep the water clean with water changes and he should be good to go.
6) Not at all! He looks very healthy! He should look like that when not being fed but just after fed his tummy should be more round.

7) Nope, she looks eggy which is normal for females in divided tanks with males. It won't hurt her, she'll most likely just reabsorb them anyway 

I just have to say I freaked out when I saw you named him Spyro!!! One of my favorite games of all time! Literally!!!!!
8) No, spade tails are only a variation of VT. He's a PK that has a pointed caudal which is actually desirable in PK's, that's what they aim for but no it's not classed as Spade.
9) No because it's not as defined as a Butterfly would be. He's a blue PK with red wash in his fins, actually much like my boy Aero ^_^
10) Nope, they'll grow back. He most likely scraped against something before but they'll just grow back ^_^ he's also a Dragonscale if you were wondering.

Rainee is so cute!!! Omg, she's changed so much! And yes Marbles can change in a matter of just hours so I wouldn't be surprised to see her change colors frequently for a while. It's all very normal ^_^


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

I knew I could count on you to answer ALL the questions, lilnaugrim! But if anyone else has advice, please share. 

I'm glad that they don't have fin rot. I was already treating Indigo with ES cuz he seemed fat to me. The swelling near is pectoral fin seems to be smaller today. But I went to feed the. All this morning & wouldn't you know, Wisp's tail is split in half. Grr. I've never had problems with the decorations. But I've switched them around now, so maybe it won't happen to him again. He could have blown it out with all his grumpiness. 

& yes, lilnaugrim, I knew he was a DS, why I named him after Spyro! He's a purple(ish) dragon! He was a total of 7 dollars. I'm so happy with him.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*Day 65! (2 months & 4 days)*

Hello everyone. I don't have any pictures today, but I thought I would update anyways. I decided that I'm turning thread into a journal about all my fish, not just Rainee. I will still update about her though. She's getting so big. She's almost as big as my adult female. 

So, I got a blue mystery snail the other day because I am starting to have some trouble with algae, but I learned that they are just diatoms, so I shouldn't worry anyways. I got him & I put him into the side with Queenie, the adult female. She bit off his antenna. I left him in there a while though. But the next day he hadn't moved or came out of his shell, so I put him in the side with Rainee. (I have moved Rainee to one of the sections of the ten gallon & moved Wisp to the 2.5 gallon because he kept blowing out his fins from flaring at his neighbor, Queenie.) Well, Rainee started pecking at the snail, so I just put him in a cup floating in the ten gallon. I also got a free baby trumpet snail, but I haven't dared release him in the tanks. He's in a cup in the ten gallon as well. 

Once Indigo is out of the one gallon hospital tank I have him in, I will probably moved both the snails into that tank & maybe switch between having the fish in the ten gallon sections or the snails, so they can still eat the algae, but not be in danger. So, a fish will stay in the one gallon for a couple of days until the snails finish. Does that sound like a bad idea? I don't know. If that won't work, guess I'll just have a snail tank.

So, I've been treating Indigo with epsom salt since my last post. I have only been feeding him daphina, hoping to making his stomach look less bloated. He's finally going potty. Not every day though. But it's better than the NEVER going like he was doing. His stomach still seems swollen & the bump on his side where his pectoral fin meets his body is still there. It's seems to be smaller, but I can't be sure. So, I'm worried he has some sort of parasites. So, I started treating him with general cure yesterday. I don't see a difference yet. He's always laying at the bottom of the tank on his side or on his betta hammock. He eats though & when I come over to his tank he swims around. But he just lays around any other time. He doesn't have problems breathing. He still uses his swollen fin, so it doesn't seem to be bothering him, but it's ugly. I hope the meds work, because they were $15! I have no money. That went on the already-can't-afford-the-payments-credit-card. So, even if the meds don't work, once I'm done treating him with them, I am going to move him back to the ten gallon because I don't know what else to do. Any advice?

I ordered some NLS the other day. It should be here at the latest on Saturday. Since everyone on here says it's a better food than Omega One, I figured I should just break down & get it even though I have way too much Omega One. Maybe I could mix the pellets, so they randomly get both everytime I feed them? Thoughts on that?

Also, yesterday, just for fun, I put Rainee on to Queenie's side of the tank to see how they would react to each other. Rainee was quite the aggressor. She flared & chased & slapped her tail against Queenie. Queenie fought back for a while, but then she just tried to hide from Rainee. I couldn't believe it. Even though Rainee is smaller & less bulky, so she bullying Queenie! Anyways, I watched the whole time & no one even nipped at the other's fins. It really makes me want to start a sorority in my ten gallon & just get a bigger, permanent tank for Indigo. I would love to do a NPT sorority. But I have no money right now & any Christmas or birthday money I get is going to pay off my credit card, so it's only a dream right now. 

Wisp's tail is growing back nicely & Spyro's missing scales are growing in. He's making bubble nests now. My ADF is being..well a frog. Hiding a lot & being really fast when he goes up to get air. I have all my tanks home for the Thanksgiving break. That was an interesting two & a half hour drive. With 5 fish & a frog. (I got the snails while I was here at home, so I'll have more to take back.)

Well, that was a lot. I don't think anyone will read it, but it makes me feel better to have it all written down. Comments are welcome. Happy Turkey Day everyone!

Oh! & my birthday is Tuesday! I'm going to be 21! Whooooo! Too bad I'm not interested in alcohol. The most exciting part of turning 21 for me is getting my new license that won't say "Junior license" anymore. I'm such a loser. lol.


----------

